# We can have a giant teacup ride!¡!¡!¡¡



## sierra (Mar 7, 2020)

How CUTE 





If this operates anything like Pocket Camp, animals will be able to ride in them if not purely for decoration like PwP?s in New Leaf. 

Also..
A cotton candy machine!



Fair items are absolutely the move omg I?m so excited for this GAME


----------



## Kaireevee (Mar 7, 2020)

Oh my gosh the excitement is real!


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 7, 2020)

I just want to start my new life already!


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 7, 2020)

I was hoping there would be fair/carnival rides! I have an idea for a Beach and Boardwalk area with food carts and rides set up. I hope they're usable,  but even if they're only decorative,  they're so cute.


----------



## sierra (Mar 7, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> I was hoping there would be fair/carnival rides! I have an idea for a Beach and Boardwalk area with food carts and rides set up. I hope they're usable,  but even if they're only decorative,  they're so cute.



Oh YES. These ideas are too good. My mind is expanding I’m reaching higher consciousness.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 7, 2020)

Those are some pricey items!


----------



## Utsukishi (Mar 7, 2020)

oh my god my beach finally has an idea for it


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 7, 2020)

Wow if there are actually deep interactions with those kinds of things you get with Nook Miles, this is easily going to be the best game in the series!

Do you think we can... can... make cotton candy cones with that machine? We saw a person with 10 cupcakes in their pocket in an ad


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (Mar 7, 2020)

My god whyyyyy I've seen that, I want even more the game now !


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

They had the tea cup ride in HHD I think.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 7, 2020)

Man I'm really curious just how many items they've made for the game... also would love to see carnival islands!


----------



## cIementine (Mar 7, 2020)

tia in a teacup ride omg inception


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

bro i want it!!!!! if i catch a villager riding in the teacup ride, i might actually cry omg


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

I see.

Nook Miles. Not bells.


----------



## Fey (Mar 7, 2020)

I might die if I see Bunnie eating cotton candy ^o^

...

Now, if I see a cranky villager on the teacup ride—man I’ll just transcend life and death entirely.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 7, 2020)

Pretty cool  where did you find these?


----------



## Sarah3 (Mar 7, 2020)

I love that so much! I feel like it goes well with the whole island getaway theme, you could have a little festival area!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 7, 2020)

Omfg it?s kinda overwhelming how much stuff we can have.

The islands definitely aren?t big enough for everything. Everyone?s island is totally going to be different


----------



## s_heffley (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey... I was thinking, do you maybe want to ride the giant teacups with me in New Horizons?  Haha, just kidding  Unless...


----------



## aikatears (Mar 7, 2020)

I hope its a usable thing...have a few of those with people over your island could be lots of fun


----------



## Coach (Mar 7, 2020)

I seriously love the cotton candy machine, it looks so cute! Would be even cuter if we could grab one to carry around with us!


----------



## cIementine (Mar 7, 2020)

these would look so cute at night!!


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 7, 2020)

Looks like they're bringing in a lot of inspo from Pocket Camp! I think it had that teacup ride too. Now bring more of the natural furniture and I'll be a super happy islander.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

Mairmalade said:


> Looks like they're bringing in a lot of inspo from Pocket Camp! I think it had that teacup ride too. Now bring more of the natural furniture and I'll be a super happy islander.



Teacup ride was in HHD.


----------



## sierra (Mar 7, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Pretty cool  where did you find these?



@acpocketnews
I believe its footage from PAX.


----------



## iofuu (Mar 7, 2020)

Wow that looks amazing! I can't wait to see what other projects we can put in our islands


----------



## Licorice (Mar 7, 2020)

It looks exciting but it's not stuff I'd ever use personally.


----------



## Neechan (Mar 7, 2020)

sierra said:


> @acpocketnews
> I believe its footage from PAX.



Ah thanks so much, I found this on Twitter


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

Licorice said:


> It looks exciting but it's not stuff I'd ever use personally.



Me either, unless I had an Alice in Wonderland theme, which I won't be having. ^_^


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Ah thanks so much, I found this on Twitter View attachment 231896



i want him all over my island


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i want him all over my island



I've just been translating some.

Lighthouse, a private pool are a couple of items.


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I've just been translating some.
> 
> Lighthouse, a private pool are a couple of items.



oo a private pool could be fun to have :0


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 7, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Teacup ride was in HHD.



From both then.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

faiiry said:


> oo a private pool could be fun to have :0



I wonder if it's the whirlpool bath, or backyard pool though, or something entirely different. 

There was a solar panel in that list too.


----------



## Fey (Mar 7, 2020)

faiiry said:


> i want him all over my island



The last time somebody said that it didn?t go so well. Just sayin? ;p


----------



## John Wick (Mar 7, 2020)

Fey said:


> The last time somebody said that it didn’t go so well. Just sayin’ ;p



Who? Godzilla?

LOL, that ended badly!


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 7, 2020)

Here's a translation of all the other items

Picture 1

Sandbox
Clock Post
Climbing Structure
Cotton Candy Stand
Wind Turbine
Satellite Dish
Solar Panels
Soccer Goal
Spinning Tea cups
Lighthouse
(Monster figure
Private pool)

Picture 2

Spring Balance toy
Binoculars
Soda Machine
Vending Machine
Telephonebooth
Sandbox
Clock Post
Climbing Structure
Cotton Candy Stand
Wind Turbine


----------



## The Orange (Mar 7, 2020)

O.O

I NEED it!!!!!!!

I want a little fair with rides and treats! <3


----------



## Fey (Mar 7, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Who? Godzilla?
> 
> LOL, that ended badly!



Nah, it’s basically the premise of Jurassic Park. 

But I suppose Godzilla is further evidence of what could lead to having a “situation” on your Island xD


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

Fey said:


> The last time somebody said that it didn’t go so well. Just sayin’ ;p



lmaoo i mean,, maybe it’ll be different this time 

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> I wonder if it's the whirlpool bath, or backyard pool though, or something entirely different.
> 
> There was a solar panel in that list too.



it definitely sounds different - it seems like they might be this game’s version of pwps so i’m guessing it’ll be a tad bigger than the whirlpool bath or backyard pool aha


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 7, 2020)

faiiry said:


> it definitely sounds different - it seems like they might be this game’s version of pwps so i’m guessing it’ll be a tad bigger than the whirlpool bath or backyard pool aha



If those are this games version of PwP's that would be fantastic!


----------



## porkpie28 (Mar 8, 2020)

that looks so cool, I hope you can ride in them


----------



## fink (Mar 8, 2020)

KeatAlex said:


> Here's a translation of all the other items
> 
> Picture 1
> 
> ...



Yay! So happy to have these items for my new town


----------



## Revolucionaria (Mar 8, 2020)

I used to play pocket camp before it become very commercialized with the cookies, and I LOVED! the teacup ride. I'm so excited for this!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 8, 2020)

Neechan said:


> Ah thanks so much, I found this on Twitter View attachment 231896



Oh, man! If my son sees this, he would probably play ACNH just to populate his town with it! LOL


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 8, 2020)

sierra said:


> How CUTE
> 
> View attachment 231894
> 
> ...



I think I mentioned this in another thread but this is making me really excited to create a carnival area in my town. I was hoping we'd get the rides that appeared in pocket camp.



Neechan said:


> Ah thanks so much, I found this on Twitter View attachment 231896



That reminds of the movie set from Luigi's Mansion 3.

Just imagine you could use this to create a film studio set. (we'd just need a second monster and our villagers could be filming a kaiju movie)


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2020)

do you think they will be usable...


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Most are basically things we've had before.

Hopefully they will add newer more themed items.

We've all seen the windmill, solar panels and vending machines.

Give us some really good stuff, like you give PC.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Most are basically things we've had before.
> 
> Hopefully they will add newer more themed items.
> 
> ...




I'm certain they will. They have an entire pre made catalog to pull from with PC that they can roll out in consistent updates to keep the game fresh and engaging for years.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

zeroFLUX said:


> I'm certain they will. They have an entire pre made catalog to pull from with PC that they can roll out in consistent updates to keep the game fresh and engaging for years.



Yeah but they are paid items in PC.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yeah but they are paid items in PC.



My point is they are already designed. I can't see them nickle and dimeing us on an actual console release. They haven't set any sort of precedent for that yet.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

zeroFLUX said:


> My point is they are already designed. I can't see them nickle and dimeing us on an actual console release. They haven't set any sort of precedent for that yet.



Well, I hope some of the furniture sets make it over to NH, as we've had the same sets for years, not that I want the old sets gone, but some new sets would be a welcomed change, and like you said, they're already designed.

I know there are collaboration items, and those are a fortune cookie cart and a couple of other PC items.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Mar 8, 2020)

sarah123351 said:


> I love that so much! I feel like it goes well with the whole island getaway theme, you could have a little festival area!



Or it would be cool if you could build a deck out to sea for a boardwalk area!! With shopping and rides and things.


----------

